# Dendrobates tinctorius 'Powder Blue/Grey Legged'



## auratusross (Jan 3, 2011)

Are Dendrobates tinctorius "Powder Blue" and "Grey Legged" two separate morphs or the same morph with two different names? Is the colour difference a variation in the morph, and also if that is the case do the offspring from the same clutch have both powder blue legs and some other froglets grey legged? As i have seen them for sale as.... Dendrobates tinctorius 'Powder Blue/Grey Legged'....Thanks Ross


----------



## auratusross (Jan 3, 2011)

I have tried to search this before posting but got conflicting answers. One site says "There are two different forms of this frog, one with blue legs and one with grey legs, but its unclear if there are two different populations or just a genetic difference between members of the same population." And the other says "Name. tinctorius.
'Powderblue'.
Country: Surinam.
Photo: Taken in terrarium
Reliability: 100% real morph.
Locality & info: Tapanahoni River, east of Eilerts de Haan Gebergte. Blue and grey legs occur in the same population! Other names are 'Grijspoot' (NL) and 'Graubeiner' (DE).

Not sure which is the most up to date information basically?


----------



## JL-Exotics (Nov 10, 2005)

They are both from the same population and can be mixed.


----------



## Varaderos (Mar 16, 2014)

Ok but will 2 blue legs have grey offspring ?


----------



## jeosbo01 (Mar 1, 2004)

Varaderos said:


> Ok but will 2 blue legs have grey offspring ?


I can't answer this but can say that my grey legged pair produced both grey and blue.


----------



## BlackFrogExotics (Jan 9, 2014)

A blue legged pair will produce greys. Not to often from what ive been told.

Sent from my SCH-R960 using Tapatalk


----------



## Varaderos (Mar 16, 2014)

Ok ty the. There the same frog if it was a diff sub group even it would not produce the other


----------



## BlackFrogExotics (Jan 9, 2014)

Its basically what has been done with the azureus. Where u have standard, sky blue, and fine spot. They've just been line bred for color traits but are all the same species.

Sent from my SCH-R960 using Tapatalk


----------



## asoules (May 4, 2015)

is this still the concensus? I have powders with grey legs. just wanted to make sure I could introduce some blues without having an issues

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## rpping (Sep 5, 2015)

It is my understanding, as others have stated above, that they are from the same population.


----------

